# I can't buy any good brands of butane.



## the kid (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,
I just registered here and I need some help.
I own several Zippo's and decide to buy some butane lighters as well, a Ronson jet lite and a Yibao (Chinese I think) lighter.









_the Yibao lighter Model:YB-9819 (all metal, normal flame)_

I did some extensive research on this and other fora and got a list of good butane brands to use in my new lighters:
Vector 
Xikar
Lava
King

But I live in the Netherlands and can not get these four brands here at all.
Not on Ebay or via any other online shop.The US shops won't ship it to me, and the European shops don't sell it. :mmph:

I know Colibri is also considered a good fuel here but Colibri just went bust, and is very expensive.

I found some other brands but I don't know if they are any good.
Blazer
Nibo
Zippo

What other brands can you recommend to me?

Is Zippo butane any good and triple refined?
Also Zippo fuel is available in two colours, red and blu.?

Thanks very much in advance.:smile:


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

I always use ronson never had ant trouble with my triple flame colibri have about 5 years


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

IMO, I would say any manufacturer should be fine as long as the fuel has been at least triple refined.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

by the way nice lighter


----------



## the kid (Mar 6, 2009)

ashmaster said:


> IMO, I would say any manufacturer should be fine as long as the fuel has been at least triple refined.


That's also a problem, how do I know which brands are triple refined?


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

the kid said:


> That's also a problem, how do I know which brands are triple refined?


Should say right on the can, if unsure just ask the retailer.

Agreed, nice looking lighter.


----------



## the kid (Mar 6, 2009)

Andy said:


> by the way nice lighter


Thanks.
Yibao has a lot off cool looking oldskool lighters.
And they are very cheap, I paid 8 dollar for this one.
Hope is doesn't die after a few weeks/months.


----------



## the kid (Mar 6, 2009)

I have found this:
Welcome to Keen World Marketing

It's the 'Near Zero Impurities' benchmark from Keen world marketing.
Does anyone know anything about it?
It contains a list with butane brands which have near zero impurities..
Don't know if it reliable though.


----------



## the kid (Mar 6, 2009)

ashmaster said:


> Should say right on the can, if unsure just ask the retailer.
> 
> Agreed, nice looking lighter.


I shop at the internet. :smile:
Besides I don't trust retailers anyway, often they don't know anything.

Edit.
I searched for hours and didn't find much.
And after opening this thread I found three sites recommending Newport.:redface:
I just ordered 4 cans.

By the way, any recommendations for flints?
I plan on using my Zippo ones.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I use Nibo butane in a Nibo and a Colibri lighter, never had any problems.


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

The Nibo that I use says "triple refined" right on the canister. Nibo works really good in all of my lighters. I have a variety of lighters. Most online sources will not ship butane, including lighters, as airlines will not permit them (safety concern). 

My suggestion, find a super or triple refined local butane source, buy, refill and enjoy. If you happen to be backpacking in -18 deg C (0 F) weather and find that none of your lighter work, a backpacking white gas stove works great too.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice lighter, anything that is triple refined should be good


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have several S.T.Dupont lighters including a couple of Xtend lighters. High$$ lighters. New or used. Cheap or expensive. Doesn't matter. The best fuel that I have found in years is _*"VECTOR"*_ 5 X refined, and workd great.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Shoot a PM over to Don Fernando; he lives in your hood. I'm not sure how much time he spends over here on Puff any more but give it a shot to see what he uses.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I have several S.T.Dupont lighters including a couple of Xtend lighters. High$$ lighters. New or used. Cheap or expensive. Doesn't matter. The best fuel that I have found in years is _*"VECTOR"*_ 5 X refined, and workd great.


I agree. Probably the best out there.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, that Vector is great stuff. I just got some--a BIG difference from the Colibri.


----------



## the kid (Mar 6, 2009)

LibertyToad said:


> Yeah, that Vector is great stuff. I just got some--a BIG difference from the Colibri.


Yeah rub it in I can't get any over here.:kicknuts:


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you can't get it. Hopefully that will change one of these days.


----------

